# Commercial Hanger?!?



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok so it's been a hella rough week!!! I commited to 1000 sheet commercial job with the hopes that it would lead to the GC's residential work, which is more my ball game. It is on a local coal mine and I had to get my finish crew and the "border/boarder brothers" to attend a two day MSHA class so that we could all be certified as "miners" just so that we could do the job at the mine. The job wasn't supposed to start until next month but as usual somebody got into a rush and decided they needed the job started now. Well the border brothers had prior obligations so long story short, I've been hanging it myself with my finishing crew. Between two of us we got forty years in the trade and we got a great cub, but man this $h1t is a pain in the a$$ !!!! Some sheets got 30 penetrations and 60 measurements, it's either scissor lift work or off planks on top of hard lids, and everything is heavy gauge steel!! Idk if there are any guys on here that eat that kinda stuff up, but myself I would be pulling my hair out if I had any Well on the upside I got two hanging crews wanting to start hanging a house on Tuesday so I'm thinking one of them is gonna be coming to help me at the mine


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Woohoo! Top-out work! I hope you're making money, because that's where you lose it, right there....

Have fun, that's as good as it gets!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Woohoo! Top-out work! I hope you're making money, because that's where you lose it, right there....
> 
> Have fun, that's as good as it gets!


Thank god it's a T&M job!!! Everything about this job is on the cheap. The foreman told me that this building was built as cheaply as possible. This job won't be a jackpot but the contractor does a lot of residential work so that's where I hope for a payoff!! Hmmm sounds like I'm gambling!?!


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Mountain Man said:


> Thank god it's a T&M job!!! Everything about this job is on the cheap. The foreman told me that this building was built as cheaply as possible. This job won't be a jackpot but the contractor does a lot of residential work so that's where I hope for a payoff!! Hmmm sounds like I'm gambling!?!


 

If you gamble, there is a CHANCE of winning. In this case, you are donating.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

YOUR working Mountain!! Whatcha bitching bout???

I ain't hit a lick in 3 weeks!:furious:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> YOUR working Mountain!! Whatcha bitching bout???
> 
> I ain't hit a lick in 3 weeks!:furious:


I could use some help.:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> YOUR working Mountain!! Whatcha bitching bout???
> 
> I ain't hit a lick in 3 weeks!:furious:


Come up to Minnesota, Moore, lot of work...been turning it away.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Come up to Minnesota, Moore, lot of work...been turning it away.


Naw ...I think I'll head up to saskatoon ...Those boys get nearly 20k for a small 2 story :yes: Or ...I might head up to Sudsbury and just drop the Mexicans off at Saskatoon..lol!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

super rocker said:


> If you gamble, there is a CHANCE of winning. In this case, you are donating.


No, in this case he's breaking even....which is WAY better than losing his ass. Especially for a residential guy doing commercial work in a coal mine......:thumbsup:


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> Ok so it's been a hella rough week!!! I commited to 1000 sheet commercial job with the hopes that it would lead to the GC's residential work, which is more my ball game. It is on a local coal mine and I had to get my finish crew and the "border/boarder brothers" to attend a two day MSHA class so that we could all be certified as "miners" just so that we could do the job at the mine. The job wasn't supposed to start until next month but as usual somebody got into a rush and decided they needed the job started now. Well the border brothers had prior obligations so long story short, I've been hanging it myself with my finishing crew. Between two of us we got forty years in the trade and we got a great cub, but man this $h1t is a pain in the a$$ !!!! Some sheets got 30 penetrations and 60 measurements, it's either scissor lift work or off planks on top of hard lids, and everything is heavy gauge steel!! Idk if there are any guys on here that eat that kinda stuff up, but myself I would be pulling my hair out if I had any Well on the upside I got two hanging crews wanting to start hanging a house on Tuesday so I'm thinking one of them is gonna be coming to help me at the mine


and all you residential guys like to say commercial stand ups are easy. I guess those guys never worked in a hospital, built demizing walls in a boiler room, hung hard lids around charged sprinkler heads, hung lead board in an xray room, security board in a jail...


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

I am a "residential" guy and commercial work ALWAYS sucks. I hate standup boards. I hate fighting for an area to work. I hate cutting drywall lying flat in the floor. I hate the flimsiness of steel framing. I hate when a contractor says it's just easy standup board. Thank goodness I swore off commercial work decades ago.:yes:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank god I'm finishing up the texture on the first phase today!! Stocking the next phase Friday and I finally got a crew of hangers that want the job. And the bonus is they asked if they could do the fire taping also!! Maybe ill get to do a little hunting?!?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> and all you residential guys like to say commercial stand ups are easy. I guess those guys never worked in a hospital, built demizing walls in a boiler room, hung hard lids around charged sprinkler heads, hung lead board in an xray room, security board in a jail...


Sounds to me you are one of those guys who eats that $h1t up!! So for your great service to the trade I salute you!!! It's not easy hanging for sure so better you than me!!


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> and all you residential guys like to say commercial stand ups are easy. I guess those guys never worked in a hospital, built demizing walls in a boiler room, hung hard lids around charged sprinkler heads, hung lead board in an xray room, security board in a jail...


This.:thumbup1:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I will take commercial over residential any fricken day of the week:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> I will take commercial over residential any fricken day of the week:yes::thumbsup:


The coin is nice ! :yes:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

chris said:


> I will take commercial over residential any fricken day of the week:yes::thumbsup:


 
:icon_cry: How sad.:icon_cry:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

super rocker said:


> I am a "residential" guy and commercial work ALWAYS sucks. I hate standup boards. I hate fighting for an area to work. I hate cutting drywall lying flat in the floor. I hate the flimsiness of steel framing. I hate when a contractor says it's just easy standup board. Thank goodness I swore off commercial work decades ago.:yes:


 And the tapers are the crybabies??:whistling2: Dont get me wrong. Comm. has its difficulty but it also has more gravy than you can shake a stick at. Not to mention it pays better beings there are less legit competition. I am thankful to have got out of residential years ago and am shocked to hear others say different. Steel studs use to piss me off now I welcomr them and cringe when I see that " sturdy" wood framing:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

super rocker said:


> I am a "residential" guy and commercial work ALWAYS sucks. I hate standup boards. I hate fighting for an area to work. I hate cutting drywall lying flat in the floor. I hate the flimsiness of steel framing. I hate when a contractor says it's just easy standup board. Thank goodness I swore off commercial work decades ago.:yes:


Stand ups are worthless! Unless you have a 20' trowel! 




But when it comes to commercially acceptable ! WGAF!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I started out hanging commercial work in 1990. I've done a lot of both. I like changing things up. Right now I wouldn't mind doing acoustical ceilings for six months, I'm sick of houses.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> And the tapers are the crybabies??:whistling2: Dont get me wrong. Comm. has its difficulty but it also has more gravy than you can shake a stick at. Not to mention it pays better beings there are less legit competition. I am thankful to have got out of residential years ago and am shocked to hear others say different. Steel studs use to piss me off now I welcomr them and cringe when I see that " sturdy" wood framing:furious:


And then......there's Remodel.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> Sounds to me you are one of those guys who eats that $h1t up!! So for your great service to the trade I salute you!!! It's not easy hanging for sure so better you than me!!


I am a commercial union carpenter who happens to really excel at drywall it came naturally to me. I do commercial work for my job and hang some houses and other home remodeling on the side. I would rather do commercial work, but I also dont mind residential as long as I framed it or the framing crew was decent.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

ubcguy89 said:


> and all you residential guys like to say commercial stand ups are easy. I guess those guys never worked in a hospital, built demizing walls in a boiler room, hung hard lids around charged sprinkler heads, hung lead board in an xray room, security board in a jail...


Nah UBC I'll NEVER say that! Those "rollout standups" are usually only storefronts and aren't even really commercial. We've done the hardcore technoindustrial commercial jobs (just finished one in fact) and KNOW the real deal. 54" Firecode Type X will KICK YOUR AZZ!!! As for standups most are going with laydown and buttboards now. After burning down a few dozen stacks of 5/8" as tall as me I'm dying for some Ultralight 16's on high ceilings :yes:


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey ubc, are you the same ubcguy89 from the hpa forums? If so congrats on the doe!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> Nah UBC I'll NEVER say that! Those "rollout standups" are usually only storefronts and aren't even really commercial. We've done the hardcore technoindustrial commercial jobs (just finished one in fact) and KNOW the real deal. 54" Firecode Type X will KICK YOUR AZZ!!! As for standups most are going with laydown and buttboards now. After burning down a few dozen stacks of 5/8" as tall as me I'm dying for some Ultralight 16's on high ceilings :yes:


Sorry E...I refuse to use the l/w boards.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a good example. This shell is double layer 5/8 on the 3 exterior walls facing inside the shop. The rest is 8' gravy ,, 2 floors 1 stairway. 22000':thumbsup::yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Here is a good example. This shell is double layer 5/8 on the 3 exterior walls facing inside the shop. The rest is 8' gravy ,, 2 floors 1 stairway. 22000':thumbsup::yes:


You will float those plates ? Right?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> You will float those plates ? Right?


 Both layers:yes: you wanna pic inspector:jester: Believe it or not, this is a city building , the city inspectors basically hang out all throughout the day. Up above the door in the pic is an opening so we can double layer the back of that upper wall ( above the 2nd level ceiling)


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

And he probably wants to inspect the screws on the first layer before you can start the second? As if that matters...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I almost forgot to mention NO closets


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Rockerchris said:


> And he probably wants to inspect the screws on the first layer before you can start the second? As if that matters...


 Yep. We got away without inspection on the inner shell so we just tacked up the first layer and ran with it so they could get there int. walls and floors built, but yeah we gotta screw both layers on the outer


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Both layers:yes: you wanna pic inspector:jester: Believe it or not, this is a city building , the city inspectors basically hang out all throughout the day. Up above the door in the pic is an opening so we can double layer the back of that upper wall ( above the 2nd level ceiling)


Chris ..You won't believe how many seasoned hanging crews I've had to tell not to break the seams on the plates / floor joist . I tell them ..when that plate buckles [and it will!] If there's a seam there it will buckle with it. If the plate causes a problem in the field of the board they can't point a finger at the D/C. The last crew that knew better than me after telling them many times how I want things done . call me once a week looking for work. The hanging crew i use now only call to ask where to put the scrap..:whistling2: 

You know the score Chris!


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rockerchris said:


> Hey ubc, are you the same ubcguy89 from the hpa forums? If so congrats on the doe!


yeah that was me thanks bud, I cant wait to get my meat back.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Got the first layer passed


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

chris said:


> Got the first layer passed


looks good chris...that's 2h work(including coffee break) #lazyday :thumbsup: 
btw your scissor lift is a bit small for that job


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

A bigger lift would have been nice but the other 2 walls are through a doorway that the lil lift fits in.so its the perfect lift for the job, and BTW thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

keke said:


> looks good chris...that's 2h work(including coffee break) #lazyday :thumbsup:
> btw your scissor lift is a bit small for that job


like most lifts, the front should extend another 3 feet so.....

I always preferred the little lifts, their more nimble and quick, turn on a dime, and can go up and down faster:yes:

The larger lifts are more cumbersome, slow, you need a airport runway to maneuver them. Plus a lot of them have a safety feature where you cant move/travel when your over 10 feet high(3m), since they go higher up. Most of those little lifts, don't have that feature built in.

I use to stick some 2x4's through the bottom guard rails, then load a few sheets of drywall on the outside of the lift, leaving the boards to sit on the 2x4's. No need to carry any rock inside the cage that way:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I use to stick some 2x4's through the bottom guard rails, then load a few sheets of drywall on the outside of the lift, leaving the boards to sit on the 2x4's. No need to carry any rock inside the cage that way:yes:


No doubt about it, we are not that different you and I:yes:. The only trouble is the OH&S bloke does not like it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ubcguy89 said:


> and all you residential guys like to say commercial stand ups are easy. I guess those guys never worked in a hospital, built demizing walls in a boiler room, hung hard lids around charged sprinkler heads, hung lead board in an xray room, security board in a jail...


Sorta childish to claim resi or comm is harder than the other, they both have their pro's and cons.

Each has their little set of rules or codes to follow, but what does puzzle me, is some rockers who wont do comm, will only do resi, and vice-versa. learn to do both if you want to get a head.

Resi is more about lay downs, circling a room so you don't lock yourself in. Knowing how to hook windows and doors, span belts, allowing for stuff to settle, dealing with stuff out of square, always ceilings to do. Screwing and tacking off is a bit more easier to do on wood, but some of these houses these days, can be wicked in design, and very time consuming...... Plus theres a lot more working off scaffold.

Comm is mostly stand ups, though that seems to be changing more and more to lay downs. Comm your a bit more of a framer, since you tie studs in, and you have more lock in cuts. There's more fire rating and double layers, a long with topping out some times, and dealing with door frames. Doing walls and then the ceilings can suck at times:blink:. Screwing off is a bit more resistant, but you do get a scissors lift provided most times.

The big difference with the rocking is, with the Resi you need to find a "GOOD" partner for life. Well Comm you can be a lone gun.

Personally with me at my age, it's more about the atmosphere you half to work in. I spent a lot of my life doing high rise condo's, nursing homes, Casino's and some Hospital work. Yes they can pay good, but you better know how to argue and fight well, and know how to pull a knife out of your back, and stuff/SLAM it in somebody else's back.Then toss in all the safety B.S., stupid unpaid safety meetings they throw at you every week. Hard hats, no eating lunch on the job, no radios, start and stop times when you can work, having to kiss arse







. You guys can have it.:furious:

Now that I just tape, I just sick to Resi. I can leave stuff like benches, cords, and buckets etc, without fear of them being stolen, or spend half your day in a large building looking for them:furious:..... I can come and go as I like, smoke and listen to my radio all day. I don't half to listen to some young buck punk foreman, fresh out of college, trying to tell me how to do my job, and question why I can't be done in one day:blink:.... Bottom line is, I'm in control of my day, and control how I want to do things.

The bad is the builders and Dwc's can be cheap, they are somewhat reasonable with time frames to get things done, though most times it will involve weekends. But with resi, it has it's peaks and valleys, you will get some time off, just might be a Monday and Tuesday instead...... Which leads me back to Commercial. When you finished a big job,(like a high rise) it was like now what, I'm out of work. I found the rule with big comm jobs was don't be the first one in, or the last one there.....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I hear ya 2buck:yes: most comm. jobs are exactly that and I steer clear of those for the most part.We are fortunate enough to have this one all to ourselves and are a few days ahead of schedule:thumbsup:... But, Im also looking at another 5th floor old hospital reno too:blink: 30 day turnaround ( all trades complete in )... I may pass


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sorta childish to claim resi or comm is harder than the other, they both have their pro's and cons.
> 
> Each has their little set of rules or codes to follow, but what does puzzle me, is some rockers who wont do comm, will only do resi, and vice-versa. learn to do both if you want to get a head.
> 
> ...


Unfortunatly I know alot of guys who only get to work during the big jobs. Luckily I work year round, as a carpenter foreman. It sucks sometimes laying off guys who are really good, to have to keep a family member who is lucky to get 25 sheets a day, that are decent at best. I like running work, but I hate laying off. On the other hand I do a decent amount of side work, and I like residential work also. If you are a good carpenter/ board hanger, res or comm it should not make a difference. although I do know res guys coming into comm work have trouble with topping off. Not all of them but some do.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Now I'm not the lone commercial guy...


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Zendik said:


> Now I'm not the lone commercial guy...


you've never been alone :yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We started hospital last week .... its UGLY. Got the go ahead on hanging the rest of rock at noon yesterday,,, after over a week of waiting sparky failed , plummer is behind and the place smells like chit UGLY . I would welcome a house right now... will take some pics and try to post later


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't say that for moment I love my job


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice looking job keke:thumbsup:, is that reveal bead on lid? Here is a couple shots of the " Big Ugly" .


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

no chris it's just 1 piece 600x2400mm but for some of them I took the measurements and sent them back to factory for the reveal it's a lot work but I enjoy it :thumbup:


----------

